# Tahoe in April - where to go?



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Sounds like heavenly is just what you want.


----------



## cbrenthus (Feb 12, 2014)

ridinbend said:


> Sounds like heavenly is just what you want.



YES! I would love to have a heavenly time! Now, which resort can provide that?


JK - I'll look it up, I just never can resist a good "Who's on first" joke


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

I wonder if there will be any snow left in Tahoe in April...


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

Varza said:


> I wonder if there will be any snow left in Tahoe in April...


Please don't remind me how shit of a season we've had


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

binarypie said:


> Please don't remind me how shit of a season we've had


Sorry, sir! I had to deal with the same shit season


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Varza said:


> I wonder if there will be any snow left in Tahoe in April...


This. Tahoe is in my territory now and I have a bunch of buddies still living out there. I kept waiting for the snow to start falling to schedule a trip out there and it just didn't happen. I guess I'll schedule a summer hiking trip instead... that is if the whole fucking state isn't ablaze which honestly seems highly likely.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> This. Tahoe is in my territory now and I have a bunch of buddies still living out there. I kept waiting for the snow to start falling to schedule a trip out there and it just didn't happen. I guess I'll schedule a summer hiking trip instead... that is if the whole fucking state isn't ablaze which honestly seems highly likely.


No... it's been raining a bit, it helped the reservoirs a lot. This summer won't be that much fun, but at least we're hoping the whole state doesn't catch fire. Actually, I'm hoping for more storms of any kind at this point, and we might still see rain in late March/April. 

Part of why the season has been crappy is that it's been very warm, so any storm snow has melted off in a hurry.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Well, I'm gonna be in Yosemite for the 2nd half of June for sure no matter what.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Just finished a week at Tahoe.
Riding was fine at Heavenly, Kirkwood, and Northstar, but I can't imagine it would be good as late as April 11.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Colorado. Even the snow sucks, you can at least get bonged up.


----------



## cbrenthus (Feb 12, 2014)

GreyDragon said:


> Just finished a week at Tahoe.
> Riding was fine at Heavenly, Kirkwood, and Northstar, but I can't imagine it would be good as late as April 11.


I'm sure it won't be as good, but as long as it isn't gone!


----------

